# Nets @ Cavaliers | Playoffs Round 2 - Game 1 | May 6th, 2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 1*_


*New Jersey Nets* *(0-0) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (0-0)*

_*Sunday, May 6th, 2007*_
*Time:* 10:00am PT, 1:00pm ET
*TV:* *ABC*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*




*NEW JERSEY NETS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*NEW JERSEY NETS’ NOTES*

*•* Try to keep Zydrunas frustrated, keep the pace of the game fast and seek to harass him whenever he puts the ball on the floor. If Z gets time to work in the post, he will probably have a big game. 

*•* Make a decision of trying to limit LeBron’s scoring or let LeBron score but attempt to shut down his teammates. Letting LeBron coast, get comfortable and choose his style of play will hurt the Nets.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Own the glass, get offensive rebounds and physically seek to wear down the Nets. Cleveland has no reason to settle for poor shots and help start New Jersey fastbreaks due to poor shot selection. Get LeBron, Zydrunas, and Drew working on the block. 

*•* LeBron is going to need a shooter on the floor with him to prevent the defense from collapsing on him. Daniel Gibson needs to have a good game and hit some outside shots. The Cavaliers will see the zone used against them.

*OVERVIEW*

The playoffs officially start for the Cavaliers now. This will be a hard fought serious and it will come down to 4th quarter execution in terms of deciding these games.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers' staff eats up chance to check out Nets*










> *CLEVELAND CAVALIERS*
> *Cavaliers' staff eats up chance to check out Nets*
> 
> Saturday, May 05, 2007
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What did that idiot just say? Mike Brown will be fired if we lost to the Nets


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

GAME TIME! :clap:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron sharp early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Defense a little shaky, too many pts in the paint given up early. The energy level is down a bit, the crowd needs to pick it up too


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Sasha looks okay so far. I hope he doesn't get beat by Vince too much. It's a very hard cover for Sasha.


Yeah he keeps getting bodied up on his drives with no call as well. Sasha gets NO respect from the refs


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha looks okay so far. I hope he doesn't get beat by Vince too much. It's a very hard cover for Sasha.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We are being absolutely stupid on offense. Not going to the post at all. I swear Mike Brown is just an idiot at times.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're getting hurt by the nets big men cutting off the pick and roll


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Finally Hughes going to the basket


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Decent 1st qtr. 

We're not pounding it in the paint enough, settling for WAY too many jumpers. Defensive effort I thought picked up there late in the qtr


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I like all the baskets Cleveland is getting in the paint. This will be key to winning the game. 

Cleveland leads 23-20 after the opening quarter of play.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Luckily we're up 3 after one. Felt we could have played a lot better in that first quarter.

On D, Lebron's not fighting through the picks that hard and there big are getting a bunch of easy buckets downlow

On O, we've been pathetic. Why is Z only shooting jumpers? He needs to be on the block and I'm shocked not to see Lebron get a postup after last game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Here live at the Q, where there is a very late arriving crowd. A couple of notes to pass along before this game starts.
> *First off, LeBron James is under the weather. He's battling a cold and had to leave the floor briefly during pregame warmups. He said before the game that he didn't think it would affect him. We'll see.*
> Also, the Nets may be perhaps trying a little of early gamesmanship. They have claimed the basket in front of the Cavs bench for the first half, which is a switch from routine. Normally all teams play offense in front of their own bench in the first half so they can have help on defense in the second half.
> Check back after each quarter for updates.


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm dying with all these jumpers


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Goddamn it AV: finish that


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mike Brown is killing me. Did he gameplan for the Nets at all? Wouldn't you bring in Z when lebron sits or at least Sasha at the SF?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Mike Brown is killing me. Did he gameplan for the Nets at all? Wouldn't you bring in Z when lebron sits or at least Sasha at the SF?


I stopped wondering about his rotations. Who knows what he's thinking.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF is Sasha on the bench? Snow is killing us: we cannot score with Snow in there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why do you take Gibson out now? Uggh Mike Brown


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry heating up.

I'm still concerned with our offense. It's ALL jumpshots


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There we go Hughes. I guess if you shoot enough some will go in lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron doesn't look right again. It's like he's stuck on the ground


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes shooting again is Fool's Gold


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes really stepping up.
Is Nachbar playing PF? Post him up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What speed in the open court by Lebron..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Carter playing real well today


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wince showing up again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I love Lebron but can ****ing Mike Tirico stop talking about him: there is a game going on


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Really smart move by Larry not to touch that ball


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Did we post up Z the entire first half?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 43-41 at halftime. The offense was terrible.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Considering how terrible Lebron is shooting, i'll take +2 in the 1st half.

He needs to attack the basket or post up more to get his offensive game going


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pavs really saving us today


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn it Gooden: grab that ball


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't like the feel of this: Lebron just not right today


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a bailout: go defense by Gooden there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What are we trying to do on offense?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How was that not a charge on VC?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I HATE tirico


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If Lebron doesn't pick it up we are gonna lose this game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow throws away another pass


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our offense looks particularly HORRIBLE today. 4 FT's is ridiculous


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron needs to bring it in this 4th qtr...


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Looking at the Nets forum, it seems Andy is getting under their skin. :biggrin:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Who is Nachbar guarding? Post his *** up


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron doing a good job finding people.

Thank god Snow is out of the game: offense opens up when he leaves


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No no no Lebron: go to the basket


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Vince is whining a lot of calls that I think are being called right. He's just yelling when he goes in and expecting to get a foul called


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bull**** call


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice board by Gooden there followed by the assist on the three.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Another bull**** call


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I wish Lebron would establish deep position in the block and post up instead of firing all these jumpers


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Post Lebron pls!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron comes up big in the final minute to make up for an average game.

Good game: Mike Brown has to go in the post more. This game turned on Gooden going into the post and Sasha witt the big block

Big shot by Hughes as well off good ball movement


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 81, New Jersey 77*

Nice defense and block by James at the end, plus the drive. He was struggling but had a nice stretch when it was needed.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think I'm just going to stick to this board for the games. Listening to Nets fans cry about the refs on the main playoff board gets tiresome. At least here we can talk about the actual action on the court. And not aluminum foil conspiracies about how the league wants Lebron to win a title.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I think I'm just going to stick to this board for the games. Listening to Nets fans cry about the refs on the main playoff board gets tiresome. At least here we can talk about the actual action on the court. And not aluminum foil conspiracies about how the league wants Lebron to win a title.


 If you breathe on VC he should go to the line according to Nets fans. So glad he didn't get away with Paul Pierce scream when you drive so a foul is called crap


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Whether or not there is a vast right wing conspiracy with James I don't know, but I do know that we got the worst of the refereeing today,


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

jerkstore said:


> Whether or not there is a vast right wing conspiracy with James I don't know, but I do know that we got the worst of the refereeing today,


Yeah it's easy to believe that when you only talk about calls that go against you. The refs were consistent and the Cavs played good D


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *LeBron, Cavs defense don't cough up advantage in Game 1*
> 
> *By Terry Pluto*
> 
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/17188559.htm


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

My god, how much can a fanbase complain about a pretty fairly officiated game? I sure hope the Nets team thinks it was the refs that cost them this game, too. Because if that's what they're focusing on, we're going to win the series.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Vince is whining a lot of calls that I think are being called right. He's just yelling when he goes in and expecting to get a foul called



That's what I thought as well. But it hasn't stopped the Nets fans from crying about Carter not getting any calls. Frankly I think he got more calls than he deserved.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Can you imagine what it would have been like if there had actually been a controversial call in the game?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is this going to be like the Washington series last year when they were actually getting the benefit of the doubt on calls but complained about Lebron anyway?

I don't see Frank going to the media about it, though. He seems a little classier than Eddie Jordan in that regard. But stay tuned...


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

No I take it back, it wasn't the fouls, the Cavs are just that good. I must have mistaken what looked like ref life support for true greatness.
It must be great to be a Cavs fan.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

jerkstore said:


> No I take it back, it wasn't the fouls, the Cavs are just that good. I must have mistaken what looked like ref life support for true greatness.
> It must be great to be a Cavs fan.


 It must be greats to be Nets fans who ignores all the fouls that went the Nets way, Kidd shooting like my grandma, and giving up a ton of offensive boards but still thinking that refs are always against you. Just give the Nets the title right now


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> It must be greats to be Nets fans who ignores all the fouls that went the Nets way, Kidd shooting like my grandma, and giving up a ton of offensive boards but still thinking that refs are always against you. Just give the Nets the title right now


You're right about the offensive boards though. Ever since it's become legal to commit an over the back, It's been very tough for us to beat a 7'3 center for the board. good point.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

jerkstore said:


> You're right about the offensive boards though. Ever since it's become legal to commit an over the back, It's been very tough for us to beat a 7'3 center for the board. good point.


Sour grapes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

jerkstore said:


> You're right about the offensive boards though. Ever since it's become legal to commit an over the back, It's been very tough for us to beat a 7'3 center for the board. good point.


Or could it be that a team that relies on Collins, Moore, Nachbar, and Boone is going to be outrebounded by a team that has 3 of the top 25 rebounders (by rebound rate) in the league. Naw couldn't be has to be the refs . This is pretty mediocre trolling I have to say: why don't you go back to the Nets boards where you'll find more sympathy? Although even there it looks like some of the more objective Nets posters aren't buying the ref argument


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Nets fans have the reputation to be sorest losers, but good lord, this is getting ridiculous. The game was officiated evenly, period.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Nets fans have the reputation to be sorest losers, but good lord, this is getting ridiculous. The game was officiated evenly, period.


I'm quite surprised by the amount of crying by Nets fans myself....


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey listen, just cause I'm stupid enough to post in your forum, dosen't make me stupid enough to try and win an arguement with all of you. 

You guys are fantastic, keep up the good work.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

jerkstore said:


> Hey listen, just cause I'm stupid enough to post in your forum, dosen't make me stupid enough to try and win an arguement with all of you.
> 
> You guys are fantastic, keep up the good work.


Tensions will run high in this series. Let's try to keep it civil during the series.

Besides, we Cavs fans don't have nearly the troops that you Nets fans have. :wink:


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Tensions will run high in this series. Let's try to keep it civil during the series.
> 
> Besides, we Cavs fans don't have nearly the troops that you Nets fans have. :wink:


Dude we just played the Raptors. You don't have to tell me about tension.

I'll just stop posting here. have a good series.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

jerkstore said:


> Dude we just played the Raptors. You don't have to tell me about tension.
> 
> I'll just stop posting here. have a good series.


Please feel free to post: the only thing we really clamp down is if trolling is happening during a game


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Please feel free to post: the only thing we really clamp down is if trolling is happening *during* a game





Pioneer10 said:


> Or could it be that a team that relies on Collins, Moore, Nachbar, and Boone is going to be outrebounded by a team that has 3 of the top 25 rebounders (by rebound rate) in the league. Naw couldn't be has to be the refs . *This is pretty mediocre trolling* I have to say: *why don't you go back to the Nets boards* where you'll find more sympathy? Although even there it looks like some of the more objective Nets posters aren't buying the ref argument


Thanks for the invite Pioneer, How long after the game should I wait so that I'm not a troll, an hour? half a day?
No thanks anyway, I don't want to disturb the 5 of you. Don't feel obligated to respond there pal.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

jerkstore said:


> Thanks for the invite Pioneer, How long after the game should I wait so that I'm not a troll, an hour? half a day?
> No thanks anyway, I don't want to disturb the 5 of you. Don't feel obligated to respond there pal.


That was a ribbing lol. If I thought you were disrupting or breaking any rules I would have PM'ed you.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

jerkstore said:


> Thanks for the invite Pioneer, How long after the game should I wait so that I'm not a troll, an hour? half a day?


I think the generally recommended period is 4.5 hours after the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think in general if you are a fan of the opposing team you should stick to the main board and your home board for the duration of the series. But that's just me. The five of us do need a break from the crap that's going on on the main board.


----------

